

Ask HN: A site that tracks what technologies a startup uses? - rufugee

I spend a lot of time looking at startups and wondering what technologies they use. An online database of startups and the things they use to move bits around would be very, very useful in my opinion. Does anyone know if this sort of thing exists?
======
rbanffy
I think it would be so useful startups would do whatever they could to stay
off it.

Nobody needs their secret sauce exposed like that ;-)

~~~
yan
The platform their stuff is running on is hardly secret sauce :)

~~~
rbanffy
Only if you are running the same stuff every other startup is ;-)

~~~
rufugee
But most folks are. Regardless, I'm surprised no one has started compiling
this yet...

~~~
rbanffy
I'll keep my mouth shut ;-)

Even though I don't work at a startup (quite the contrary, it's a big telco in
Brazil)

